# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  الجامعة الألمانية الأردنية

## 007james bond

اسف جدا والله على الازعاج بس كيف سمعة الجامعة الامانية الاردنية ؟

www.gju.edu.jo

بالله تقولولي يعني سمعتها كويسة ؟ شهادتها قوية ؟ لأنهم آخر سنة دراسة بيودوا على ألمانيا

بستنى نصائحكم

يسلموو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا اهلا مرحبا مرة ثانية 
مش انت نفسك دكتور التكنو تاع الفياعة ؟
يا سيدي سمعت هاي الجامعة ممتاز انت توكل على الله

----------


## 007james bond

هو انا تبع الفياعة  :SnipeR (51): 

والله انا المشكلة هون ابوي مموتني انه هاي الجامعة جامعة خاصة وصغيرة وشهادتها مش قوية

بستنى ردودكم ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

روح على التكنو

----------


## 007james bond

مرة وحدة على تكنو ولاااااو 

طيب بالله حدا يشوفلي شهادنها قوية ومعترفة ؟؟
بس هذا سؤالي :$

----------


## عُبادة

> هو انا تبع الفياعة 
> 
> والله انا المشكلة هون ابوي مموتني انه هاي الجامعة جامعة خاصة وصغيرة وشهادتها مش قوية
> 
> بستنى ردودكم ...


اولا الجامعة حكومية ومش خاصة 

ثانية الجامعة مدعومة من الحكومة الامانية والحكومة الاردنية فأكيد رح تكون معتمده

----------


## 007james bond

اهاا والله معليش تعبتكم معي بس آخر سؤال حدا عمره شاف المباني تبعتها مر من جنبها مثلا او شي كيف المباني تاعونها يعني مبين متعوب عليها مثلا ؟؟

تيلمو والله عراسي كلكممممممم

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
[align=center] 
يا حبيبي الجامعه الالمانيه الاردنيه 
اولا جامعه حكوميه مش خاصه ..... مرتفعة السعر 80 دينار / ساعه .
لغة التدريس الرسميه الانجليزيه . في اشي عربي .
مع السفر الى المانيا سنه الي بتسبق التخرج للتدريب هناك و ع نفقتك الخاصه ...

عدد الطلاب محدود والتخصصات كمان محدوده وقليله .

المفروض تكون الجامعه بين عمان ومادبا تحديدا في طريق ناعور - مادبا
المشكله ان الموصلات مش سهله للمنطقه هديك .


بس طلاب الجامعه حاليا ما بدرسوا بموقع الجامعه الي مفروض يكون بين عمان ومادبا ، بدرسوا بمكان قريب من الجامعه الاردنيه 
السبب غير معروف عندي لكن ممكن عدم اكتمال بناء الجامعه .

يعني ما تحلم يكون هناك جامعه مستقله اثناء دراستك اسمها الالمانيه الاردنيه.

شهاداتها معترف فيها كونها جامعه حكوميه زيها زي الاردنيه ...

دكاتره تاعونها عباره عن عباقره ....
من المواد الي بدرسها الجامعه الي بتذكرهم يعني ..
هندسة صناعه ، هندسة الصيانه ، هندسة المياه ، هندسة الكمياء ، علوم لوجستيه ، محاسبه دوليه . 
علوم اداريه والباقي نسيت




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]
[/align]

----------


## ahmad7_8

موجودة بين الجامعة الاردنية والجمعية الملكية عبارة عن عمارة كأنها مبنى تجاري لا تمت الى وضع الجامعات بشيء اما اعتماديتها فهي عالية لا تخاف بس غالي وما بتقدر تدرس سنه كاملة على حسابك بالمانيا 
خذ نصيحتي وروح على اكاديمية عمان للعلوم المالية والمصرفية
قوية جدا جدا ومعتمدة وفيها بروفات بيدرسو ا اصلا كانوا يدرسوا الماستر والدكتوراه قبل افتتاح برنامج البكالوريوس سعر الساعة فيها للبكالوريوس 60 و 75 حسب التخصص
موجوده بسفا بدران تقريبا 

[align=center] :SnipeR (83): [/align]

----------


## samer

سلاااااااااام,بدي اسأل ,شو رايكم بدكاتره الحاسوب في الجامعة الالمانية؟ومين برأيكم احسن مدرس فيها؟؟ :SnipeR (9):

----------


## GJUians

hello,i study in the german jordanian university,and what i want to say is that the german jordanian university is one of the     
best and its not a private university..and the basic ******** is english,but u should take up german courses in order to acquire the ********...in short,you should work so hard because its not easy at all,and in addition to all the knowledge and the talent u gain; the year you spend in german is considered as a bonus in ur CV..so dont miss the chance of attending this university..

p.s: those buildings located next to the Ju are temporary,there a huge campus in "Naour" and its so pleasing.
Thanks alot


                                                                     GJUians

----------

